# 75g geo red head tapajos & boesemani rainbowfish



## Th1986 (Aug 5, 2019)

In the process of planning a new tank.

Have a 75g sitting in my garage. Standard 4 foot 75g.

I'm not 100% sure on filtration but likely a fluval canister+sponge filter . is a fx6 overkill?

Black sand , would black blasting sand be ok for the geos?

A few pieces of spider wood and plan to attach anubias / java fern. Trying to leave as much space on the bottom free'd up as possible for the geos to sift.

To my main questions

Will this combination work , the rainbowfish and geos?
Stocking numbers?

I was thinking 
10x Bosemani 
5x red head tapajos but I feel I may be overstocking the geos.

I plan to buy them as juveniles and upgrading to a 6 foot tank in the future IS a possibility. But I would still like to know how many geos I could keep in the 75g there whole lifespan if I wasn't to upgrade.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

yes, I think that stock will work. I kept 6 Tapajos in a 75g for years - they were mature fish, they spawned (I actually had 3m : 3f), and generaly got a long pretty well. I kept them with bleeding heart tetras (not rainbows).

A guy local to me just had his big male tapajos try and mouth brood a rainbow fry for a few days, so yes, that combo will work 

https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/breedin ... gg-232934/


----------

